# Curvy Plywood Ringer



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't make many boardcuts. For one, I have several that are so good that they're hard to top. For another, I'm not so good with the finishing and my limited skills translate better to naturals. Yesterday, though, I got a wild hair to cut out a slingshot.

First off, a big thanks to "Tag" for giving me a scroll saw that was being neglected. The new tool made it way easier to get good results!

I went to the hardware store to pick up supplies. For $20 I got two 12" x 12" sheets of 12mm birch ply, two stainless steel rings, multiple blades for my scroll saw and coping saw and a few packages of superglue. That's supplies enough for at least 10 slingshots! DIY is economical, for sure :thumbsup:

I sketched out a rough pattern twice, cut it out and glued the two together to get an almost inch-thick piece, then I did the finer cutting. When I had it where I thought I wanted it I held the slingshot and decided it needed a palmswell, so I glued on one of the off-cuts that already had a perfectly complimentary curve on it. With all shaping and gluing done I carefully drilled holes for the rings. The shafts of the eye bolts are virtually the same length as the forks, so this setup is very secure. The handle is finished off with a Dayhiker-style pinky hook.

This catty looks like several others: There's the Cholita's straight forks, the Torque's offset handle and 3D shape and a bit of Torsten in the overall look. Here's how it looks all together. Sorry for all the pics but I was having a tough time capturing how this slingshot actually looks :iono:














































Sometimes things go together well. For example: I think "multiplex" (say it with a German accent!) slingshots look cool, always have. This works out for me because it's a very easy and forgiving wood to work with and this suits my limited skills very well  I haven't really had a chance to shoot it yet, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Grem (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks really good. Nice job!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks really comfortable, great job!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

MJ that is a very cool birch ply shooter man you did great with the ergo curves and pinky hooks and palm swells,that is a sweet shooter brother congrats on a great looking build :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

well for someone with limited skills, that definitely looks professional. nice work, please share the shooting of this SS with us I would like to see it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is VERY nicely done, M.J! Sooo ... you can stop claiming you have limited skills! Great job ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Very, very nice. I, of course, think the forks are outstanding! 

May I suggest a simple oil finish, Teak oil if available.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Thatt has a nice finish on it be proud of your work! It is also a very sexy shape!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Nothing shameful or 'poor finish' about that one MJ! Looks like it's a winner and can hold a wack tonne of heavy banding.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Really nice one can't way't to see it in action
Cheers


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

I really like it! Gongrats!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang MJ, getting all fancy on us eh?

Looks pretty badass man. Very well thought out on the ergonomics.

Nice work and happy shooting Sir.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice and only a "semi board cut" since you added ergo pieces to it. A nice study in plywood. The eye screws allow a simple gypsy knot before securing the pouch if you want to use double bands/tubers. For yet easier fork attachment, try making the forks longer on the next one and use a simple slot for a stretch and insert attachment, nothing simpler nor faster and they won't pull out...tubes or bands, whatever.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking shooter!

And I see you're facing the ring openings to each other!

Nice stuff!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, baby! That's a classic design. If we weren't opposite handed I'd ask you to trade for that (just finishing a nice natural fork white oak almost-chalice at the moment.). Son, that's a winner. It's what comes of a great marksman's knowledge combined with his design ideas. Really cool job, Mike!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys!
It's a pretty good shooter. I was doing some Wingshooter-style multi angle shooting (walking around the yard, shooting from lots of different places) and found it to facilitate really fast target acquisition, almost snap shooting. It's super comfortable, too. I could shoot it all day.
I'll try to get some video action of it soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Mj!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good work Bud!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Nice work...Solid design followed by a good shaping...Experiment with some stains and oil before you finish it off...Job well done!...Phil


----------



## 1984keen (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like unlimited fun coming from "limited" skills.
;-)

Nice work


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

That looks great!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

MJ...With RING SHOOTERS like this are you required to use a certain size RING BOLT...Would smaller sizes be better with smaller diameter tubing?...I might try making one myself using smaller metal RINGS...Phil


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

AZshooter said:


> MJ...With RING SHOOTERS like this are you required to use a certain size RING BOLT...Would smaller sizes be better with smaller diameter tubing?...I might try making one myself using smaller metal RINGS...Phil


I've used smaller rings, it works ok :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I knew you could do it !!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

very nice handle!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Love this design. Great work bro


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

MJ, I love the ergo's of this unit. I've been exchanging some PMs with Henry from Panama with regard to ring shooters and have been planning on making one for myself from a natural but it's not easy to find down here in Mexico as most lands are private and the cutting of trees is illegal. That leaves me to scrounge through brush piles of tree prunings, most of what I have found have been too small for this purpose. Looking at this plywood version of your I may just go this route instead but make my own changes for shaping etc.

Could I trouble you for some guidelines as a place to start? What are your overall dimensions - I'm guessing about 5 inches top to bottom? And maybe 2-2 1/2 between the rings or centre to centre? That will give me a place to start. Thanks

Teach.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

What a beautiful work of art, I take my hat off to you!

All the best,

Luke


----------

